# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  10 điều khiến bạn mê mẩn Osaka - Du lịch Nhật Bản

## hangnt

*Thành phố lớn thứ ba Nhật Bản cách xa Tokyo những vẫn luôn là điểm đến hút khách.*

Hầu hết du khách lần đầu tới Nhật Bản đều muốn đến thủ đô Tokyo, cố đô Kyoto… Họ đã quên mất, ở cách xa những đô thị sầm uất ấy, còn có một thành phố Osaka đẹp đến nao lòng. 

*1.	Món ngon khó cưỡng*

Thành phố Osaka còn được người dân Nhật gọi bằng một cái tên khác dễ thương hơn nhiều: Tenka no daidokoro (Căn bếp quốc gia). Chỉ riêng cái tên này đã đủ nói lên mức hấp dẫn của ẩm thực Osaka. Okonomiyaki, món ăn có hương vị vừa như bánh ngọt, vừa như trứng ốp, hòa quyện với thịt và hải sản là đặc sản của Osaka. Món ăn đường phố đặc sắc nhất là Takoyaki – bạch tuộc nướng thơm lừng, không thể bỏ qua. 


*2. Nét ấm cúng giữa thành phố lớn*

Mặc dù là một thành phố lớn nhưng Osaka không có vẻ xa cách, hối hả như Kyoto hay Tokyo. Nơi đây có những con hẻm nhỏ xinh xắn, mang phong cách đồng quê Nhật Bản. Du khách có thể ghé qua khu Umeda để tận hưởng cuộc sống về đêm trong các quán bar nhỏ nhắn hay đi mua sắm tại khu bách hóa Namba để mặc cả cho mình những món hàng bình dân nơi những người bán hàng là các bà nội trợ Nhật dễ chịu. 


*3. Tìm hiểu lịch sử*

Nếu muốn tìm hiểu lịch sử, du khách có thể ghé qua bảo tàng nông thôn Nhật Bản, nằm trong khuôn viên công viên Hattori Ryokuchi. Tại đây, bạn có thể chiêm ngưỡng quang cảnh nông thôn Nhật Bản thời xa xưa được mô phỏng, với những ngôi nhà nhỏ xinh bằng tre, cối xay gió và những nông cụ cổ. 


*4. Spa World*

Spa World là tên của tổ hợp chăm sóc sắc đẹp, thư giãn nổi tiếng nằm ở trung tâm Osaka. Tại đây, du khách có thể tận hưởng các dịch vụ spa theo kiểu Châu Âu cổ đại hoặc theo kiểu Châu Á, thích hợp với du khách thích du lịch nghỉ dưỡng. 


*5. Thị trấn Hàn Quốc*

Quận Tsuruhashi ở Osaka là nơi những người dân xứ Hàn chuyển tới định cư. Tại đây, bạn có thể nếm thử những món ngon Hàn Quốc, nếm rượu Yakiniku và ăn thịt nướng kiểu Hàn ngon tuyệt ngay giữa lòng Nhật Bản. 


*6. Tòa nhà Umeda Sky*

Tòa nhà Umeda Sky là một trong những biểu tượng cho sự hiện đại của thành phố Osaka. Tòa nhà cao 173 mét, có 40 tầng, và tầng thượng là một khu vườn treo tuyệt đẹp với quán bar, nhà hàng theo phong cách Osaka đầu thế kỷ 20. Từ nóc của tòa nhà này, du khách có thể ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố êm đềm bên dưới. 


*7. Nghệ thuật rối*

Osaka là quê hương của bộ môn rối Bunraku. Du khách yêu thích nghệ thuật truyền thống có cơ hội thưởng thức các màn kịch, trầm trồ trước sự khéo léo, tinh tế của các nghệ nhân làm rối và múa rối. 




*8. Thế giới dưới nước*

Thủy cung Kaiyukan cũng là một trong những điểm đến khiến du khách, đặc biệt là trẻ em mê mẩn ở Osaka. Còn gì tuyệt vời hơn chiêm ngưỡng những chú cá mập khổng lồ chỉ cách ta một tấm kính chắn? 


*9. Thiên đường shopping*

Đến với Osaka, du khách được thỏa mãn sở thích mua sắm. Denden Town là thiên đường đồ điện tử, Shinsaibashi là điểm đến cho các cô nàng yêu thích hàng hiệu và Amerikamura là nơi không thể bỏ qua nếu bạn muốn sắm các món đồ vintage. 


*10. Con người thân thiện* 

Không giống với phần đông người dân Nhật thường giữ một khoảng cách nhất định, người Osaka rất thân thiện, dễ hòa đồng và rất vui tính. Họ dễ dàng trò chuyện, giúp đỡ bạn khi bạn gặp khó khăn!




Theo xzone

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $* - *TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nhật Bản* - *tour du lich Nhat Ban*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào *du lịch Nhật Bản* -* du lich Nhat Ban*

----------


## lunas2

eo có cái móc j hay thế nhỉ

----------


## lovetravel

được đi spa ở đây thì thích nhỉ.hjhj

----------

